# 40 cal. pistol for deer hunting



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

I just purchased a 40 cal smith & wesson sigma. I have a bow stand that would provide a 20 yard maximum shot. I don't normally hunt it during rifle season. Just wondering if you think the round will handle a deer. Any suggestions on deccent factory ammo?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

jamieking989 said:


> I just purchased a 40 cal smith & wesson sigma. I have a bow stand that would provide a 20 yard maximum shot. I don't normally hunt it during rifle season. Just wondering if you think the round will handle a deer. Any suggestions on deccent factory ammo?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


I have killed a deer with a 40. So it can be done. You have the right idea, keep it close and make a good shot and you should be OK. I used 180 gr Fiocchi JHP and they mushroomed perfectly, I retreived one of them. I made the shot at about 30 yards and hit the spine and it went down. I have a habit of shooting things multiple time if possible, so I hit it a couple more times to make sure it would stay put.

For a good load, I have used the Fiocchi but I bought that because it was inexpensive, I also like the Remington 155 gr JHPs but really all of the good quality brand name stuff should work OK. 

I'm sure people will be on here shortly to tell you it can't or shouldn't be done, although a service caliber handgun is not the best choice for deer, it can work. But I usually carry a rifle and use the handgun for specific opportunities.


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

But I think it would be easier with a pistol because of the thight area I would be hunting in


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

Check the regs. You need to plug the mag so the pistol will only hold 9 rounds total. I used a pen cap inside my sig and the mag and it functioned fine. I doubt that i'd ever use it but if one walked under my stand i'd love to. Remember the 40 is not that hot compared to a 30.06 so, use your best judgment and good luck.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

sneakboxer said:


> Check the regs. You need to plug the mag so the pistol will only hold 9 rounds total.


Only in the shotgun zone, the rest of the state a plug is not needed....
----------------------
from the guide: 

All Firearm Deer Seasons - *Shotgun Zone*

A conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber or larger and loaded with straight-walled cartridges and may be single- or multiple-shot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined.


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

So I don't need to plug it in the rifle zone?


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

I've used Federal classic 155 grain JHP in my Ruger P94, for the last 2 years. I took both my deer last year with it. The first was at 15yds, and the second was 32yds. I had good mushrooming both times. You can get them for about $15 a box. Hope this helps.


----------

